# Boss vs Meyer vs Warn 60" for my Yamaha Grizzly



## omahaben (Aug 14, 2015)

2013 4x4 550 Yamaha Grizzly non EPS

I am looking at three different plows all 60" 

60" Boss Blade $1915 plus $140 for box ends (Electric over hydraulic)

60" Meyer Blade $1399
Super winch 3500lb winch $210 plus $40 mount

60" Provantage Warn Blade $600
Super winch 3500lb winch $210 plus $40 mount


The Boss seems great because of hydraulic up and down left and right. The cheaper units with the winch seem appealing because they are $1000 less. 

This is for my personal use. Seems the Meyer and the Boss are more commercial which I like the quality of these products. I hate most consumer products.

Any other suggestions? 

Anyone have any experience using the Boss Plow. I just want it is worth $1000 more.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

omahaben;2023295 said:


> 2013 4x4 550 Yamaha Grizzly non EPS
> 
> I am looking at three different plows all 60"
> 
> ...


I've seen the Boss and Meyer plows at shows but never run one nor do I know anyone that has. There's was a guy on here a year or so ago that used the Boss setup for commercial use, you should be able to use the search function to find it. 
I have a 660 Grizz with a 60" Warn Provantage, it's nowhere close to being in the same class of the Boss or even the Meyer but for the way you intend to use it and the price point you can't go wrong IMO.
I got mine off of Amazon for much less than you posted, granted it was a year or so ago but it's something worth checking out.


----------



## omahaben (Aug 14, 2015)

BUFF;2023306 said:


> I've seen the Boss and Meyer plows at shows but never run one nor do I know anyone that has. There's was a guy on here a year or so ago that used the Boss setup for commercial use, you should be able to use the search function to find it.
> I have a 660 Grizz with a 60" Warn Provantage, it's nowhere close to being in the same class of the Boss or even the Meyer but for the way you intend to use it and the price point you can't go wrong IMO.
> I got mine off of Amazon for much less than you posted, granted it was a year or so ago but it's something worth checking out.


I did see the post with the 4 BOSS ATV plows on the Hondas. However I didn't see where he said they worked good or not. I agree it is overkill and just trying to weigh it out if It is worth it to me.

Thanks for the input. How do you like the WARN 60"?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

omahaben;2023313 said:


> I did see the post with the 4 BOSS ATV plows on the Hondas. However I didn't see where he said they worked good or not. I agree it is overkill and just trying to weigh it out if It is worth it to me.
> 
> Thanks for the input. How do you like the WARN 60"?


Yeah that's the guy, I think he was out of Michigan......

I've only run it a few times, my son mainly uses it for doing a few of our neighbors driveways which are gravel/roadbase while I'm in the pickup doing my route. Getting a clean scrape on tracked surfaces is not going to happen on a ATV plow due to the lack of weight. Durability wise it's held up good and had no issues. I will say the front mount is great, it doesn't hang low and cause ground clearance issues like mid mounts do during the off season and being in the front you lift the blade higher which allows for stacking or pushing back piles easier and clearance isn't an issue loading/unloading from a pickup or trailer.
Prior to the Warn I had a Cycle Country mid mount and the Warn is 5x the plow it was. Keep in mind everyone has an opinion so take my feedback as you will.


----------



## omahaben (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I think I may just get the warn and save the money for now. I just sold my tractor to use the funds somewhere else. My plan is to buy bobcat with a heated cab in the next several years. This is to get by until then. If it works well I may never get a bobcat. However that is flawed because I have other uses for the bobcat the atv will not do. 

Thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

omahaben;2023520 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I may just get the warn and save the money for now. I just sold my tractor to use the funds somewhere else. My plan is to buy bobcat with a heated cab in the next several years. This is to get by until then. If it works well I may never get a bobcat. However that is flawed because I have other uses for the bobcat the atv will not do.
> 
> Thanks


If you plan to use a winch to lift it'll need to have rope rather than steel cable. The "A" frame has a plastic guide instead of a pulley for the rope which the rope goes through and the hook on the rope is attached to the rack of the ATV. I think the plastic component is a weak link and used a steel pulley from the get go. I also have steel cable on my winch that would have sawed through the plastic quickly. If I did had rope I'd steel use a pulley rather than the plastic guide.
Also I'd get a Warn winch over the Super Winch, I've had good luck with Warn winches and think they do a better job with their mounts too.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

omahaben;2023520 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I may just get the warn and save the money for now. I just sold my tractor to use the funds somewhere else. My plan is to buy bobcat with a heated cab in the next several years. This is to get by until then. If it works well I may never get a bobcat. However that is flawed because I have other uses for the bobcat the atv will not do.
> 
> Thanks


if this is your plan,

Go the Warn Route, How big is your drive area you are doing?
and how often will you need to change the blade angle? from angle to straight.

and this way you have the $$ towards the Bobcat with heated cab,
heated cab is way nicer than having power angle on your atv plow.

just my thoughts.

the Boss Blades are nice but if your not needing to angle the blade a lot then you can get by without having that.

Heated Grips and Thumb warmer are nice to have as well.


----------



## omahaben (Aug 14, 2015)

BUFF;2023547 said:


> If you plan to use a winch to lift it'll need to have rope rather than steel cable. The "A" frame has a plastic guide instead of a pulley for the rope which the rope goes through and the hook on the rope is attached to the rack of the ATV. I think the plastic component is a weak link and used a steel pulley from the get go. I also have steel cable on my winch that would have sawed through the plastic quickly. If I did had rope I'd steel use a pulley rather than the plastic guide.
> Also I'd get a Warn winch over the Super Winch, I've had good luck with Warn winches and think they do a better job with their mounts too.


Thank you for the input. I did order a Warn Provantage 60" Straight Blade with the mid mount kit. Seems like it will be a bit more heavy duty than the front mount. Also I purchased the terra 35 3500 superwinch. I am with you on Warn being the best as I have one of their 9.5cti winches on my car trailer. After doing a lot of research I found that the superwinch is equal to or greater than the provantage warn in the terra line and for 50% of the price. I also bought the Synthetic Line so I don't tear through the lift point.

I will tell you how I feel about using the atv to blade my driveways. I have a road about 350ft long 12ft wide. 35x70 house driveway and a 60x100 shop driveway.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

omahaben;2025223 said:


> Thank you for the input. I did order a Warn Provantage 60" Straight Blade with the mid mount kit. Seems like it will be a bit more heavy duty than the front mount. Also I purchased the terra 35 3500 superwinch. I am with you on Warn being the best as I have one of their 9.5cti winches on my car trailer. After doing a lot of research I found that the superwinch is equal to or greater than the provantage warn in the terra line and for 50% of the price. I also bought the Synthetic Line so I don't tear through the lift point.
> 
> I will tell you how I feel about using the atv to blade my driveways. I have a road about 350ft long 12ft wide. 35x70 house driveway and a 60x100 shop driveway.


It should do just fine, they'll move some snow and it'll only take some time to do it.


----------



## omahaben (Aug 14, 2015)

omahaben;2025223 said:


> Thank you for the input. I did order a Warn Provantage 60" Straight Blade with the mid mount kit. Seems like it will be a bit more heavy duty than the front mount. Also I purchased the terra 35 3500 superwinch. I am with you on Warn being the best as I have one of their 9.5cti winches on my car trailer. After doing a lot of research I found that the superwinch is equal to or greater than the provantage warn in the terra line and for 50% of the price. I also bought the Synthetic Line so I don't tear through the lift point.
> 
> I will tell you how I feel about using the atv to blade my driveways. I have a road about 350ft long 12ft wide. 35x70 house driveway and a 60x100 shop driveway.


When we first moved to our place we I used a X534 John Deere Tractor with Chains and a Blade. It worked just like you said. Fine but slow.


----------



## omahaben (Aug 14, 2015)

Got the Warn Provantage Blade and I am impressed in the quality of the unit. I am also impressed with the quality of the superwinch terra 35. It will be interesting to see how the ATV does the snow. 

Thanks for the help. I am glad that I didn't do the Boss blade at this point.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

omahaben;2026833 said:


> Got the Warn Provantage Blade and I am impressed in the quality of the unit. I am also impressed with the quality of the superwinch terra 35. It will be interesting to see how the ATV does the snow.
> 
> Thanks for the help. I am glad that I didn't do the Boss blade at this point.


Good to hear.Thumbs Up


----------

